# URGENT - 5 yr male - Halesowen, West Midlands



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been contacted via Facebook to try and help find a foster/new home for Jake. 
Jake is a 5 year old male cat. He is neutered and vaccinated. He is used to indoor only at the moment, but could possibly get used to secure, supervised access to a garden. I am told he is very curious of people and although can be playful a better description of his character would be loving. He always likes to be sat next to someone. 
His current owner is joining the army and urgently needs to find a place for Jake. 
I have forwarded a list of all rescues, but he has had no luck. 
His situation is desperate as he is moving in approx. 2 weeks time. 
Sadly, he has mentioned PTS if no where can be found. 
PLEASE, if you think you could offer Jake a home or if any rescues has a space available, please contact me. 
Thank you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

maybe try CP or blue cross, i think they have room available. if not there is stadhampton animal rescue oxfordshire im sure she could help.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Has this chap found a home yet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

He's identical to my female cat. Have you found a home for him yet? 
I don't like it when people say they will PTS if they can't find their cat a home.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Please can we have an update?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

bump. any news yet?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would like to offer a foster home for this cat until a permanent home can be found. 

Does anyone know the OP?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> I would like to offer a foster home for this cat until a permanent home can be found.
> 
> Does anyone know the OP?


Apparent OP is viewing the thread so hopefully there will be an update


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Any update on this gorgeous lad??


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> I would like to offer a foster home for this cat until a permanent home can be found.
> 
> Does anyone know the OP?


where do you live? I'm quite near halesowen so if you aren't near by I could potentially help with getting him to you or have him overnight until you could get him if they do let you have him and you get stuck.

I couldn't foster him because of my two but could help out in an emergency.

Hate the idea of any cat being put to sleep because they don't have a home.


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, sorry not been on to update! I used to get notifications when replies had been added, but don't seem to get them now. I have been trying to find a placement for little Jake. 
It's another case of my heart ruling my head!! I already have 4 fosters, but I wont and cant let anything happen to Jake. Ive never even met this cat, but he has been giving me sleepless nights!!
It looks as if he will be coming to stay with me until a home is found! I will be fostering under the care of RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch.
I am currently making arrangements to collect him, get him vet checked and chipped. He will then be available for re-homing via the RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch website or if you feel you could offer Jake a forever home, please let me know.
Phew, I shall be glad when he's with me safe and sound!!
Thanks x


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Faye.78 said:


> Hi, sorry not been on to update! I used to get notifications when replies had been added, but don't seem to get them now. I have been trying to find a placement for little Jake.
> It's another case of my heart ruling my head!! I already have 4 fosters, but I wont and cant let anything happen to Jake. Ive never even met this cat, but he has been giving me sleepless nights!!
> It looks as if he will be coming to stay with me until a home is found! I will be fostering under the care of RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch.
> I am currently making arrangements to collect him, get him vet checked and chipped. He will then be available for re-homing via the RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch website or if you feel you could offer Jake a forever home, please let me know.
> ...


Ang2 earlier in this thread made an offer to foster him until something permanent is found. Is that an option if you are too full. Obviously I don't know whether Ang also has other cats / fosters.

So glad that he won't be put to sleep though. Out of interest I can see this cat is currently an indoor cat will you be looking for a forever indoor home for him?

I actually live in your area and was looking for an indoor cat when I got my boys because I live on a very busy road. I spoke to RSPCA and CP and ended up adopting from CP because RSPCA didn't seem at all keen once they realised I was looking for indoor (I was willing to wait for the right cat who was already indoor rather than wanting to make an outdoor cat indoor). This was a couple of years ago though not recently.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't understand why you would post a thread like this and not check back for responses, especially as your profile said you were viewing the thread a few days ago. 

Sorry I couldn't help even if I had been looking for another cat, as you have now mentioned the RSPCA and my experience was the wouldn't home a cat who was predominately going to be an indoor cat.


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi. As mentioned, I used to get email notifications when any reply was added to a thread I had posted, and I was relying on those. I have several tabs open, so even if I was online to send an email, it would say I was logged on. I will obviously not rely on email notifications in future and it is only when I viewed today, I discovered there were several reply to this thread.
I have done all I can to find a foster place or forever home for Jake, and as I have several RSPCA fosters, including 1 with a broken pelvis, I was worried I would be taking on more than I could manage.
It turns out that one of my fosters is going to a new home tomorrow, and hopefully that will go well, depending on how introductions go with their existing cat.
RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch foster and re-home all their cats and kittens depending on what is best for that particular cat.
Although Jake has always been an indoor cat, and could continue to be so if the perfect indoor home came along, we would also state that he could possibly have access to a safe and secure garden if it seems he would like to go out in his own time. Unless, there is a specific reason, eg. disability, we would not specify a indoor only home is needed. We would always base all decisions on the individual cat.
Thank you x


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Faye.78 said:


> Hi. As mentioned, I used to get email notifications when any reply was added to a thread I had posted, and I was relying on those. I have several tabs open, so even if I was online to send an email, it would say I was logged on. I will obviously not rely on email notifications in future and it is only when I viewed today, I discovered there were several reply to this thread.
> *I have done all I can to find a foster place or forever home for Jake,* and as I have several RSPCA fosters, including 1 with a broken pelvis, I was worried I would be taking on more than I could manage.
> It turns out that one of my fosters is going to a new home tomorrow, and hopefully that will go well, depending on how introductions go with their existing cat.
> RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch foster and re-home all their cats and kittens depending on what is best for that particular cat.
> ...


there already is an offer of a foster home in this thread!!

Not wanting to turn this thread into something else entirely but why is an indoor home regarded as an inferior home?


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I know that now, but I was unaware of that post - as I explained. 
I am not saying that an indoor home is inferior! If he has everything he needs to keep him occupied and has the love, attention and care he deserves in an indoor only home, then perfect! I was just saying that we would not specify that an indoor only home would be required as at some point he may like to venture out into a secure garden.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all. I do have 8 cats and 2 dogs, but would have squeezed this little guy in rather than see him pts. I just hate the thought of people putting their animals to sleep because they are moving and cant take their pets with them. As far as Im concerned, I would NEVER move somewhere that would not accept my animals - they come first!

If Faye has room for him, then that would be the best option as I am 3 hours away, and the little fella could do without such a long journey. My offer still stands, if needed


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, thank you so much for the offer. I agree, my animals mean the world to me!
As soon as I got involved with trying to find a foster for Jake, I kind of knew he would be coming to stay with me. I let my heart rule my head sometimes! I couldnt let anything happen to him. All of my fosters are under the care of RSPCA and as we have so many on our waiting lists, felt I was storming in pushing him to the top of the list! Even if it meant doing it individually, I wouldnt have let this little guy be pts.
Its just so sad sometimes, you just want to help them all!


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I collected Jake last Saturday and he has settled really well. He is a proper cutie! 
He is now on the website and looking for a home! 
Rehoming rescue cats and dogs, RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cloudygirl said:


> there already is an offer of a foster home in this thread!!
> 
> Not wanting to turn this thread into something else entirely but why is an indoor home regarded as an inferior home?


Good question. I have a cat-flap, but two of my cats (young and fit) choose to stay indoors. The two older ones go out. Some cats are safer staying in if they have FIV for example with immune problems and better not coming into contact with other cats. My friend was turned down by RSPCA as she is in a flat but has rehomed a CP cat and she and the cat are both very happy. At least they don't get run over if they stay in.


----------

